# Hoatzin



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Your photography is just amazing sumer..hope all is well


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That shot is awesome!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

sjb1987 said:


> Your photography is just amazing sumer..hope all is well


Hey Sean,

Yes everything is good. How are you doing? I keep seeing your tanks progress. Hope all is well at your end too 




hydrophyte said:


> That shot is awesome!


Thanks


----------

